
Show HN: FocusFH, a tool for remote teams to track their yearly goals - focusfhguy
https://www.focusfh.com/
======
atian
Nice use of Grommet! It's a fantastic library and I'm always interested in new
apps adopting it.

Some comments:

\- Upgrade to a heftier Heroku dyno. Nothing thus far hurt my impression as
much as needing to wait a few seconds and understanding what the load time
meant.

\- Wondering if you guys had any integrations. Interested in Slack and Trello.

~~~
focusfhguy
Thanks for the advice! Just upgraded the dyno!

No integrations yet - Slack integration is next up.

